# Found SNES with S-ENC. How to Component video mod it?



## codezer0 (Apr 3, 2016)

Simply put, found myself an early model snes that doesn't have the BA chip, but has an S-ENC chip in it. I am aware that this is one of those that are capable of a component video mod, but I am having the worst time trying to find the diagrams or info I need for what to solder where to enable this output.

Google-fu isn't cooperating, only showing me references to the original, BA series chip.

Could someone help me out here? Please?


----------



## cvskid (Apr 3, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> Simply put, found myself an early model snes that doesn't have the BA chip, but has an S-ENC chip in it. I am aware that this is one of those that are capable of a component video mod, but I am having the worst time trying to find the diagrams or info I need for what to solder where to enable this output.
> 
> Google-fu isn't cooperating, only showing me references to the original, BA series chip.
> 
> Could someone help me out here? Please?


Might want to check this out. As far as i know you don't need your snes modded for this cable to work.

http://www.hdretrovision.com/snes


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 3, 2016)

Nobody carries this, that I could see. So as far as I care, it might as well be made of unicorn's blood.

For me, this mod has been a long time coming. and I finally have a unit with a capable output chip. I just need the diagram and knowing what components I need to fulfill the mod. Problem is, I literally cannot find that diagram anywhere to save my life right now. At least, not by myself.


----------



## k3rizz3k (Apr 3, 2016)

Something like this?


----------



## Drud1995 (Apr 4, 2016)

I use an RGB SCART cable with an HDMI converter box and get great picture!

HDMI Scart Converter Box:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scart-HDMI-...256167?hash=item3f4f975027:g:9dsAAOSwgkRVUr-m

RGB SCART Cable Synced with CSYNC:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Ninte...SYNC-FULL-SHIELD-GROUNDED-cable-/201284360714

The RGB cable is out of stock right now, but is well worth the wait as this particular cable eliminates almost all picture artifacts and is braided for extra durability!


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 4, 2016)

I could get that for my Genesis, of which has no Component Video mods whatsoever.

Also, that layout looked a bit curious, but looking on YouTube, many seem to be in agreement that the S-ENC chip is one that I could literally just solder wires at the right pins to the respective RCA ports, link a ground and that's literally all I'd have to do, with maybe an optional resistor if need be at each to brighten up the colors.

Guys, if I was looking for a no-mod way for said video, I wouldn't have bought this system. Please understand. we already have a working SNES here, but it's a 1chip model.

I bought this system *explicitly* to mod it for better video. That's what I want to do.


----------



## Drud1995 (Apr 4, 2016)

1 Chip models are already the best with RGB SCART behind the SNES Mini. I still don't understand why you would want to mod and use an inferior SNES? 
Check this link to see the picture quality differences between the versions of the console:
http://retrorgb.com/snesversioncompare.html

If you want something that is slightly better than the 1CHIP though, the SNES Mini can be given a small mod to provide the very best picture possible.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 4, 2016)

Have you seen what those RGB transcoders cost lately? to even get one that is fast enough for gaming now... is more than this SNES plus the components needed to mod it will cost me. And unlike the RGB cable, I could actually plug this in straight to my TV. In case you haven't been keeping an eye out, america never got RGB inputs on any TV's or any equipment, ever. So telling me about RGB this and that means less than nothing right now.

Even if I was interested in RGB, nobody is selling a SNES mini as you say, for anything less than dreamcast level ebay scalper rape prices. And sorry, but for the $200+ asking price for a SNES mini, I literally could buy an XRGB FrameMeister and have a more universal solution across many a console.


----------



## k3rizz3k (Apr 4, 2016)

I take it my post wasn't helpful.  I've no experience with this type of modding, so best of luck to you buddy.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 4, 2016)

k3rizz3k said:


> I take it my post wasn't helpful.  I've no experience with this type of modding, so best of luck to you buddy.


Actually, your post did help. Sorry if it felt like I ignored it. Some of the diagrams were much simpler and more direct, but this will help as an alternate method, too.


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 4, 2016)

If this mod doesn't seem quite right then install a discrete chip inside your SNES, that encodes RGB into component.

A generic approach possible on most any console with RGB accessible on the board.


----------



## k3rizz3k (Apr 4, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> Actually, your post did help. Sorry if it felt like I ignored it. Some of the diagrams were much simpler and more direct, but this will help as an alternate method, too.


 Oh not at all, just wanted to know you saw it and it didn't get glazed over.


----------



## Drud1995 (Apr 4, 2016)

Getting both the box and the cable with the links I gave would still give you the optimum picture for under $60.  Not that expensive really, and I don't see any lag when I am using it this box. If you still want to do your approach though, get a mini breadboard or a proto-board to organize the mod as it could probably get pretty messy otherwise. On another note, I see plenty of Snes Mini systems on eBay right now for under $100, which is far below $200+, I still can hardly see a difference between the 1CHIP and this though, so the 1CHIP with the kit is truly your best bet.


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 4, 2016)

Now if you plan to use other consoles in the future, consider that a good external transcoder can become more cost effective.
Systems ranging from SNES, Master System, Genesis, Saturn, PS1, Jaguar, Neo Geo... have models needing no mods.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 19, 2016)

Okay, so I got most everything planned. Checking around online, it should definitely be worth my time to give the outer shell a hydrogen peroxide bath to help de-yellow it. Being such an early model, it's yellowed and brittled badly.

Found a set of the RCA solder plugs for cheap @ Fry's Electronics, but they were all the same color. I was personally hoping to find a color-coded set. But anyway...

It's occurred to me, naturally, at some point I am going to have to drill a set of holes into this system's shell to add the RCA-outs. I do have a corded drill, but no bits for it. However, I was thinking of a Dremel kit, in part because it might be better for handling that, as well as if I need to make holes in other consoles to mod...

What would be the better/safer path of the two? While my gut is telling me to find an inexpensive dremel kit... seeing that I already have a big corded drill on hand already, I was wondering if maybe I should try to find some bits for the job.


----------

